# Mistaken Identities!



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a place for every one to post pictures of their pure breed dogs that have been mistaken for other breeds. Just a fun little topic I thought I'd start! This is preferably for Pure Breeds just because mixed breeds can be mistaken for LOTS of things but If you have an interesting story to tell feel free to post too!


I'll go first.


As you may know I Have all Australian Shepherds their pictures are down below in my signature. here are my mistaken identities.

Kechara Is ALWAYS being mistaken for a Sheltie and a border collie. haha

Hawkeye has been called a mix breed

and people have always been calling Jack a Siberian Huskey mix because he has Blue eyes and some people think only huskeys can have blue eyes


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

I have people ask me if Cooper is a Boston Terrier. 










Yeah. A REAAALLLY big Boston Terrier..


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This one likes to get 'miniature collie' or 'miniature border collie'. I don't get it. Lots of questions about my chihuahua as well.









The one in the middle got called a Pekingese before. Lots of questions about chihuahuas, even by chi owners. Lots of people think they're pomeranians as well.

And of course Trey gets collie pup, and mini lassie, or mini collie all the time. (Sheltie)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

K8IE said:


> I have people ask me if Cooper is a Boston Terrier.
> 
> Yeah. A REAAALLLY big Boston Terrier..



Ha HA! Thats a really funny one! I'm surprised too Boxers are a pritty common breed you'ed think people would know. makes me wonder what kinda boston terriers though people have been seeing.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Ha HA! Thats a really funny one! I'm surprised too Boxers are a pritty common breed you'ed think people would know. makes me wonder what kinda boston terriers though people have been seeing.


I think it has to do with the fact that he is a dark brindle and not quite as common as the fawns and red brindles that most people see. But still I would think the fact that he is almost 60 lbs would give it away that he *might not* be a Boston.  Of course not everyone pored over dog breed books from the time they were 5 like I did.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Is that a Boxer?!?!?

Um.. sure he is.....


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

HA!  Great idea. 

Of course, no one ever knows what these are...









Hint: Not one of these...


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Is that a Boxer?!?!?
> 
> Um.. sure he is.....


He is SOOOOOOO cute! I love that expression!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma has been mistaken for a Pitbull on several occasions. I just don't get how anyone can think a Pug looks like a Pitbull, lol.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Harrise, I confuse the two breeds myself. Thats why I always ask "Husky or Mal?" I can never remember which one are the bigger of the 2.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My German Shepherd/Pitbull
and of course, my Lab Pit mix









Often they are thought to be Pitbulls. I think people are just sure they are one of "those" breeds that they read about and not sure which one. LOL


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

this is a fun idea!... here's my _very_ rare minature beagle ...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> This one likes to get 'miniature collie' or 'miniature border collie'. I don't get it. Lots of questions about my chihuahua as well.
> 
> 
> The one in the middle got called a Pekingese before. Lots of questions about chihuahuas, even by chi owners. Lots of people think they're pomeranians as well.
> ...



A friend of mine has a Papillon too and she always gets the long haired Chihuahua thing


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

them..... I love labs
me.... yes of course the rare long haired labradors 

them .... is that a lab/setter mix (the person who asked was a vet)
me .... absolutely (I actually prefer folks to think they are a mix... best kept secret)

Them ..... What kind of dog is that 
me.... a flat coated retriever.... 
them .... what is a flat coated retriever??? 
me... an older retrieving breed, fairly rare in the states.... 
them .... what did you call that again a flat HEADED retriever 
me .... yes... absolutely


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

hehe A flat headed retriever. That is funny! :d


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Shalva said:


> them .... what did you call that again a flat HEADED retriever
> me .... yes... absolutely


hahaha, that is hilarious. 

Our good friends have two curly coated retrievers, I always joke around and call them Labs with a perm. LOL  

Your dog is gorgeous btw.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Most people think Sadie is a Pomeranian. One person thought Samoyed. (Yeah, a teeny tiny one...)


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Lizzie gets Pomeranian ALL the time. (I don't mind with her, to be honest, the breed isn't AKC recognized yet and no reason why people would.) 

Mal gets DOBERMAN MIX for some reason. He's also been thought to be a BC once or twice, or a BC X. 

Kaylee gets sheltie. *headdesk* If you can't recognize a collie, you need to repeat childhood and watch at least a FEW episodes of Lassie again.....


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Teddie isn't that hard of a guess, but I have been asked if it's a Lhasa.. So I'm going to post Mahalo.. She's not pure, but in my eyes her breed(s) are obvious.

I've been *told* badley bred German Shepherd. Badly Bred Husky. German Shepherd/Dachshund. Husky/Basset. 

She is a Malamute/Corgi.. (This is the picture I use the most to show her body.)


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

The breed guesses: GSD, Doberman, Greyhound (???)
The mix guesses: collie-GSD, GSD-greyhound, collie-Doberman, collie-Rottweiler, etc.

When I tell them he's a purebred collie, before I can mention that he's a smooth coat, they always ask why he got shaved and not Toby (our rough collie).

But I can understand the confusion. Most people have never heard of a smooth coat collie.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> She is a Malamute/Corgi.. (This is the picture I use the most to show her body.)


No matter how many times I see her, I still can't make that math work in my head...


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

harrise said:


> No matter how many times I see her, I still can't make that math work in my head...


oh where there is a will there is a way =+)


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> She is a Malamute/Corgi.. (This is the picture I use the most to show her body.)


It makes my head hurt to think about that one.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> She is a Malamute/Corgi.. (This is the picture I use the most to show her body.)


It sooo looks photoshopped. I mean, I believe you, but it just looks like those pics people make of two animals put together! Her top half looks like a different dog! I'm sure you get a ton of questions about her


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

I am constantly told my Chihuahuas are Min-Pins. People will spend a good deal of time arguing that they are in fact Min-Pins. They are, in fact, backyard bred Chihuahuas. 

It's odd to me that people are so concerned with informing me that "No, those are Min Pins." or "Well, that black and tan one looks just like my Min Pin" or "That black and tan one looks just like a miniature doberman. It HAS to be a min pin." 

Well, he's marked just like my mom's Rottie too so I guess he must be part Rottie.

I am constantly told my Chihuahuas are Min-Pins. People will spend a good deal of time arguing that they are in fact Min-Pins. They are, in fact, backyard bred Chihuahuas. 

It's odd to me that people are so concerned with informing me that "No, those are Min Pins." or "Well, that black and tan one looks just like my Min Pin" or "That black and tan one looks just like a miniature doberman. It HAS to be a min pin." 

Well, he's marked just like my mom's Rottie too so I guess he must be part Rottie.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice thread..

This is what a BEAGLE looks like..









if they were GIANTS..

and this is a PURE BRED GERMAN SHEPHERD..









poorly bred... roflmao... 

***
both are mutts.. a strong possibility of shepherd in them and their mama only knows what else.. LOL!


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

I get told Casper is a Weimeraner ALOT 





























When I tell people he is a fawn Doberman people look at me like I'm nuts


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

"German shepherd and....?"

"OOOOOO look at the husky!"

"Akita, right?"


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my crew have been Springer mixes, Aussies ("why do they still have a tail?"), Tir (sitting back left) has been a Dal mix, and simply "those are those dogs in "Babe"....but what's that one there" (Meghan, merle)....when told the same thing it's "no, they are only bl/wh" , and Saoirse must have some Lassie in her b/c o her long(er) nose.....oh, Titch has been refered to as a Holstein mix....but i guess it doesn't help that he gets called Moo sometimes


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

harrise said:


> No matter how many times I see her, I still can't make that math work in my head...


Lol hey there are stranger mixes..or maybe not. I do believe the mom was the Corgi. It's been four years since she was adopted so I do forget, but If I remember correctly the mom was the corgi and the dad was the Mal.


Shalva said:


> oh where there is a will there is a way =+)


Exactly. They will find a way no matte what!


Rowdy said:


> It makes my head hurt to think about that one.


Lol it always makes her sound so freakish.. I've gotten so used to her it's no big deal. But my gosh when people see her on the street they stare. People that are driving turn their heads around and then have to take a double take and turn almost completely around to see her again.


jesirose said:


> It sooo looks photoshopped. I mean, I believe you, but it just looks like those pics people make of two animals put together! Her top half looks like a different dog! I'm sure you get a ton of questions about her


She's our little Frankin' puppy.  Oh believe me I have plenty of pictures of her and not enough time to edit each one with little legs. You'd all probably freak if you saw her in person then..lol


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

I can beat all of you... LOL 
The vet check before his adoption was sure he was a Chihuahua mix. In fact, I have the adoption paperwork to prove it.


Meet my "Giant Chi" mix.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

With Callahan it's 
"Oh look at the Dalmation!!!"
Me: "Damn I've never seen a Dalmation this dirty before!"

"What a cool dog! It's a Weimaraner/Dalmation mix right?"
Me: "He's a Great Dane..."
"Oh... I've never seen a Harlequin that color before..."
Me: "That's because he's a Merle not a Harlequin
"So then it's not a Great Dane?..."
Me: Walking away...


















And Jade is a freakishly tall and underweight Black Lab!








Nessa


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

"oh is that an Australian Shepherd?"

"look at the blue heeler!"

people look at us like we're stupid when we say he's a smooth collie.


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

This is my miniature boxer.......says a vet tech. What do they know, it's not like they went to school for this or anything.......

Also known as baby pitbull/bulldog/pug.

And in case anyone is confused, he's really a boston terrier. Not the best bred one, but I think he looks like one at least.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Person: Is that a Springer?
Me: No, she's a Brittany.
Person: Looks at me like I have two heads and walks away...

I finally figured out that they were looking at me strangely because they thought I was stupid. They didn't know that a Brittany was a breed, they thought I was dumb and telling them my dog's NAME instead of its BREED. Now, I say "Brittany Spaniel" instead of just "Brittany" if I can tell the person doesnt' know their dogs, even though that's technically incorrect.



> > It sooo looks photoshopped. I mean, I believe you, but it just looks like those pics people make of two animals put together! Her top half looks like a different dog! I'm sure you get a ton of questions about her
> 
> 
> She's our little Frankin' puppy. Oh believe me I have plenty of pictures of her and not enough time to edit each one with little legs. You'd all probably freak if you saw her in person then..lol


A friend of mine used to have a basset/GSD mix. Seriously, the dog looked exactly like a shepherd, but with basset legs and ears. The first time I saw her I thought she was laying down, and I called her over to me, and then she started to slide over... honestly, her legs were so tiny that when she walked, she looked like she was a hovercraft. It was the craziest dog I'd ever seen!


----------



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

I adore bostons! They absolutely look like lil mini boxer babes! Still haven't gotten one though. People always seem to think our flashy fawn floppy lip boxer is a pit. Never understood that one as I think the breeds generally look completely different.







Here she is running as fast as she can down a sand bar...floppy lips in tow and here we are as a happy family minus my husband!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Look it's Lassie! I totally get where people are coming from on this since he's a way oversized sheltie. Plus Coke seems to like it as well, he perks up like some kind of Elvis impersonator when strangers call in Lassie.









Here's my cocker, also known as "Lady" from lady and the tramp. Nevermind that he still has his testicles and is in fact a Cavalier.









And I've always had a fond attachment for dobermans.








Esspecialy the long and low ones. They're great for defending my home against any intruding badgers.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Check it out man...


This is my Basenji and my Sheltie...










Scooter is called a basenji _all the time_, except people never know how to pronounce it and i always have to help them say it and then say.... no sorry he's not.

The shelter knew Emma was a mix, BUT Primarilly Sheltie... um...yeah.

They had Scooter listed as a PB jindo....um he's a bit small for that.

No one for the life of me knows what a pomeranian is..









No one even guesses. They just ask what breed she is. I thought poms were common???


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I dont see the resemblance...


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

TeddyxRuxpin - Actually, it could have been either. Indy sired an oops litter with a "Sheltie" bitch who was 24" tall (and brindle merle to boot- my bet? Aussie x boxer x ... something- very muttly type dog but was apparently sold to her not-very-discerning owners as a sheltie... owners who proceeded to LEAVE HER OUTSIDE when she was in season. This was when I decided Indy needed to be neutered for my own peace of mind..... It wasn't a problem keeping him confined when I *knew* there was a girl in season around but I can't know about the world. (Thankfully, Mal is MUCH more respectful of fences.)


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> TeddyxRuxpin - Actually, it could have been either. Indy sired an oops litter with a "Sheltie" bitch who was 24" tall (and brindle merle to boot- my bet? Aussie x boxer x ... something- very muttly type dog but was apparently sold to her not-very-discerning owners as a sheltie... owners who proceeded to LEAVE HER OUTSIDE when she was in season. This was when I decided Indy needed to be neutered for my own peace of mind..... It wasn't a problem keeping him confined when I *knew* there was a girl in season around but I can't know about the world. (Thankfully, Mal is MUCH more respectful of fences.)


When the shelter workers picked up her and her brother they saw the parents. Both the mother and father; they wrote it down, but I can't remember at this time which was which. I could figure it out, but I'd have to do some looking again..

Oh believe me I know it could have been either. As said above; if there is a will there is a way! I've seen some strange dogs come through the rescue seeing the smaller mothers birthing of larger breeds..makes you make this face . lol


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Ugh my basset hound is so cute!

Nobody believes me when I say no he is actually a registered purebred beagle!

Its because he is black and tan.. I guess theyre pretty rare.

Sometimes his ears look way bigger than here.. he was perking them up.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

He MUST be part Collie, look at that nose!!
I actually had a GROOMER from petco that thought he was shaved...sigh.. at least she knew he was a Collie.
I also get asked if they are brothers.

When we bought Jett, I found a T Shirt online for my daughter, it has a picture of a tri smooth and says.... I am not a german shepard or a greyhound and no I am not shaved, I am a smooth collie


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

"oooh what's that a husky?"
"Look at the wolf"

Although one little girl said "I think that is a WABBIT"










"he's a labrador, right?"









Actually in this picture Pippin does look rather like a lab. But he is a white gsd crossed with a golden retriever. I saw both parents. I know! But people go like "no he is defenately a labrador".

And Basjan, who died earlier this year - he was also a "wolf":

In fact my little nephew Braam, when he was only a year or so and his mom was teaching him what noises animals make - you know, she would ask - "and the pig? " And he would go "grunt grunt" - when Braam saw Basjan he would purse his little mouth up and go "whoooooohoooooo" to show us he knew that Basjan was a wolf.










I love this thread. Especially the oversized boston, and the various giant and miniature beagles. Also the furry dobermans. What a hoot!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

These two are mistaken for Aussies all the time...they are a Border Collie and a Sheltie....I get it, they're merle, and my sheltie is huge, but I can't stand when people _argue_ with me about it.










This one also gets Rough Collie and Aussie x Husky...I admit he looks nothing like a sheltie, but he is...he looks more like a rabbit or a deer in this pic, lol...










This one has been mistaken for a Border Collie (he's a sheltie too), but people usually get it right...


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Teddie isn't that hard of a guess, but I have been asked if it's a Lhasa.. So I'm going to post Mahalo.. She's not pure, but in my eyes her breed(s) are obvious.
> 
> I've been *told* badley bred German Shepherd. Badly Bred Husky. German Shepherd/Dachshund. Husky/Basset.
> 
> She is a Malamute/Corgi.. (This is the picture I use the most to show her body.)


Oh my goodness! I have never seen a body shot of Mahalo before. How cute! What a mix! What is her height/weight?

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

kacaju said:


> When we bought Jett, I found a T Shirt online for my daughter, it has a picture of a tri smooth and says.... I am not a german shepard or a greyhound and no I am not shaved, I am a smooth collie


LOL, we have that same T shirt. I think it should come automatically with the purchase of a smooth collie.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Is he a Newf. or St.Bernard.? Believe it or not we get that alot.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Zoe gets that she's a lab all the time:








I realize that she doesn't have much coat compared to what people are used to seeing on goldens, but she doesn't look anything like a lab.

My favorite is the "golden lab"...when people don't even know the name of either breed...I usually just nod and let them think what they want.

And lately people have been guessing golden but assuming that she is a very young puppy (like less than a year when she is almost 18 months) because she is "so small"...yes, she's on the small side for a golden, but believe it or not, goldens aren't supposed to be the huge overweight dogs you usually see!


----------



## swampcat18 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't have any pictures, but my dog is a tri-colored rat terrier. He's mostly white and black with a little tan. I've had somebody ask me why my beagle's ears stand up? I dunno, just lucky I guess. Most people think he is a Jack Russell, though. That's pretty close, so I let it slide.

I love the Mal/corgi. She is awesome.

I totally get the confusion between Mals and Huskys. My father has owned 3 mals over the last twenty years, so I can usually tell. But down south, you don't see either that often, so I can understand why people get confused.

I think the boxer gets confused with a boston terrier because of the white that goes down his nose and in-between his eyes.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't mind the chihuahua thing EXCEPT when it's someone who is walking their chihuahua! I had one lady with not one, but THREE chihuahuas come up to me and Beau and ask how old my chihuahua was.

Beau:










Yeah, he's just a very very hairy, oversized chihuahua with strange ears. Though in her defense, her dogs were all very oversized. (She had two smooths and a longhair)


----------



## woofy (Mar 22, 2008)

Leave the ears uncropped on a min pin and he will forever be a chihuahua. 

And to some "Oh look at the doberman puppy"....doberman puppies are bigger than this by 2 weeks old.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

I swear Rosco has been called a hyena at least ten times since I've had him. I think it's because of the way he lowers his head and glares at people like this..









We also hear "Is that a wolf?" all too often.


----------



## buzonesbirdie (Mar 24, 2008)

This is funny, I admit that sometimes i am not sure what a dog is but then i am the type of person to ask and i have never argued with someone about their breed. BUt this thread did give me a laugh


----------



## MissDee (Aug 12, 2008)

We think Indy is pretty close to a pure bred underweight husky - he was, however, a stray, so we aren't sure. But people have guessed some sort of german shepherd, or collie.

More pictures:

http://studio.burbs.com/gallery/5695135_c9Uhi#351189433_hgiCA


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

MissDee said:


> We think Indy is pretty close to a pure bred underweight husky - he was, however, a stray, so we aren't sure. But people have guessed some sort of german shepherd, or collie.
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> http://studio.burbs.com/gallery/5695135_c9Uhi#351189433_hgiCA


He doesn't look like a purebred husky to me at all. I've seen a TON of huskies, but none have ever had that kind of coloring.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

No he definitely looks like a Husky/Shepard mix... My aunt had 3 before and looked exactly like that! Very pretty mix
Nessa


----------



## squirmyworm (Jan 7, 2008)

I never thought it would happen to me and Mesquite, but today...well, here's the script:

Them (shouting from an window): "Is that your Labrador?"
(whose would it be if not the person holding her leash?)
Me: No. She's an Akita mix.
Them: A what?
Me: An AKITA.
Them: A what? 
Me: (walks away)

Here's my "Labrador" - sorry for the old and fuzzy images. Our camera broke!



















You know, I can ALMOST see lab...except for the blatantly curly tail, and the spots...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

reynosa_k9's said:


> Oh my goodness! I have never seen a body shot of Mahalo before. How cute! What a mix! What is her height/weight?
> Jihad
> and the pound puppy crew.


I measured her just for you.  She is 16 inches at the shoulder and 21 inches at the head. She weighs around 55 pounds, but should probably be around 45-50. The one thing you have to keep in mind is that she has the body of a Malamute so she's not going to be a skinny dog. Plus she's got VERY thick hair. So the Mal body and Corgi legs.. If she had longer legs she's be a Malamute to a T.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

MissDee said:


> We think Indy is pretty close to a pure bred underweight husky - he was, however, a stray, so we aren't sure. But people have guessed some sort of german shepherd, or collie.
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> http://studio.burbs.com/gallery/5695135_c9Uhi#351189433_hgiCA


If it's worth anything, he looks all husky to me!

http://www.huskycolors.com/saddle.html


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Let's see, Dakota's been called a Jack Russel, Beagle mix, Chihuahua, Fox Terrier, etc. Nothing too bad or outrageous - most people I've encountered simply don't know what a Rat Terrier is. 










I DO get a lot of weird guesses at the shelter though. Sometimes when I am showing a perspective adopter possible dogs they like to guess and say "Oh is that a -insert random breed here-??" I always want to ask them if we are looking at the same animal. Not everything black is a lab, people


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I always get people saying Cavalier. Although Lola has the coloring of a Cavalier she is not in anyway a Cavalier. People also make a mistake by saying Pekingnese which Lola is not either.

Since I have had her only about four people identified her with the correct breed.

Can you do the same?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Hm, is Lola a Japanese Chin maybe?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Meet Uallis: My GIANT Boxer...











Or maybe he's a horse.....???


Actually he's an English Mastiff.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Hm, is Lola a Japanese Chin maybe?


X2 they are not a common one, you can't really blame people!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Is Lola a Tibetan Spaniel? =3


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Hm, is Lola a Japanese Chin maybe?


My guess would be the same.


----------



## MissDee (Aug 12, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> If it's worth anything, he looks all husky to me!
> 
> http://www.huskycolors.com/saddle.html


He ACTS all husky. There's no shepherd eagerness to please and all the stubborness of a husky! But a lovely, friendly temperment, especially with children. Thanks for the link, that was an interesting page.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks to Keechak for posting this -- this was very fun thread! I guess I can't blame people for making wild guesses about my mutt mix (husky/malamute/chinook/GSD) -- she is odd looking. But you'd think people had never seen an actual wolf or coyote the way they argue with me about her -- very different animals, to my eyes. My dog is a DOG. 

"Is that a wolf/coyote?"
"No, she's a shepherd mix"
"Oh, there's wolf in there somewhere. I just know it."
"No really, she's all dog, trust me."
"Well, I think she's a wolf"...pulling children away in case the wolf goes mad and attacks...sigh....


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Roscosmom said:


> I swear Rosco has been called a hyena at least ten times since I've had him. I think it's because of the way he lowers his head and glares at people like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, he really does look like a Hyena in that pic. His coloring is very unusual.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

actually I'm pretty sure that picture IS a hyena...she was saying her dog does that stancea lot I think. 

could be wrong though!


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

kpollard said:


> actually I'm pretty sure that picture IS a hyena...she was saying her dog does that stancea lot I think.
> 
> could be wrong though!


No,you're right! I don't have a pic of him looking like that as he saves that particular "look" for strangers  I only see it from behind,lol.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

georgygirl said:


> This is my miniature boxer.......says a vet tech. What do they know, it's not like they went to school for this or anything.......
> 
> Also known as baby pitbull/bulldog/pug.
> 
> And in case anyone is confused, he's really a boston terrier. Not the best bred one, but I think he looks like one at least.


Hahaha!! You have a mini Boxer, and I have a giant Boston! LOL

What a doll face!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

MissDee said:


> We think Indy is pretty close to a pure bred underweight husky - he was, however, a stray, so we aren't sure. But people have guessed some sort of german shepherd, or collie.





Laurelin said:


> If it's worth anything, he looks all husky to me!
> 
> http://www.huskycolors.com/saddle.html


I have actually seen a Siberian Husky at an AKC show that looked like that. He or she was not in the ring but was with a couple of other obvious Siberian Husky's. So I have to agree with pure Husky.



Nargle said:


> Is Lola a Tibetan Spaniel? =3


I second the Tibetan Spaniel on Lola's breed.

As for my purebred Siamese, most people dont know cat breeds so they usually just ask what she is. When they learn she is a Siamese they ask why she is so skinny (because she is a CFA show type cat). One person did guess she was a Cornish Rex, which I thought was funny because that is the next breed I want and also because Cornies are rare compared to the Siamese.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> As for my purebred Siamese, most people dont know cat breeds so they usually just ask what she is. When they learn she is a Siamese they ask why she is so skinny (because she is a CFA show type cat). One person did guess she was a Cornish Rex, which I thought was funny because that is the next breed I want and also because Cornies are rare compared to the Siamese.


How do people not know what a Siamese cat looks like? I mean, even if you know nothing about cats, they're so recognizable. My Felix is part Siamese - he's got the lean build AND the yowl. You can really see it in his face. I've seen photos of your girl, she's so pretty.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow winnie that is a lovely looking dog. Reminds me a lot of my Anna, only black. Has the same look on her face.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

sillylilykitty said:


> When they learn she is a Siamese they ask why she is so skinny (because she is a CFA show type cat).


They don't know what breed she is but they know how she should look??


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

"Wow, that's a really big Aussie!"
That's because he's a collie.


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

K8IE said:


> Hahaha!! You have a mini Boxer, and I have a giant Boston! LOL
> 
> What a doll face!!


I bet if we walked them together people would think they were related, lol.

I'd love to get a boxer some day, when I'm out of this apartment. I'm told they have very similar personalities to bostons. Just big 'ol goofballs!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

jesirose;359494[B said:


> ]How do people not know what a Siamese cat looks like? I mean, even if you know nothing about cats, they're so recognizable[/B]. My Felix is part Siamese - he's got the lean build AND the yowl. You can really see it in his face. I've seen photos of your girl, she's so pretty.




I agree with you, but i find that people *think* siamese actually look like himalayans. You don't know how many HLYN mixes i've seen that people swear up and down are siamese.



Oh well...


Oh yea, i forgot. One time a had a guy that kept insisting i sell him my dog (Scooter) because he was positive that he was half fox. I couldn't get the guy to go away, he kept asking me how much i wanted for him and i finally went off on the guy. I mean seriously, who tries to buy a member of the family off som'one????

My Red fox...(i've heard Coyote mix too) and Mr. Biscuit.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I would sure like to see another picture angle of Roscosmon dog. Hard to believe it is a domestic animal. Like to see an angle that is looks like a dog!lol There was alot of really great pictures posted of owners dogs, but "Rosco" is the winner!!! BTW, I could have bought a doberman fawn, and it was actualy a light brown color. The Doberman in the picture looked like what is referred to as a "Blue" doberman.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

the picture Roscoesmom posted really was a hyena, she was just using it to show how he stares at strangers


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> "German shepherd and....?"
> 
> "OOOOOO look at the husky!"
> 
> "Akita, right?"


Trumpet Rocky has grown mannnnnnnn!!!!!



Mdawn said:


> Meet Uallis: My GIANT Boxer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mdawn that is a pet peeve of mine,i get it all the time.lol
I love Boxers but dont think either Uallis or Aslan look one
Especially Uallis as his colouring is completly different to a boxers.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Hm, is Lola a Japanese Chin maybe?


You are correct.



Criosphynx said:


> X2 they are not a common one, you can't really blame people!


True. In fact Lola is the only japanese chin at the dog park we go to. A few weeks ago I made a posting of a local dog function that all the proceeds were to go to breast cancer. Lola and I went there and spent the day with another friend who brought her daschund. There were at least 5000 people and at least 2000 dogs if not more. In my travels we had only seen 2 other japanese chin's. One of which a little girl came up to me and asked if Lola is a japanese chin and I had told her she is. She then said we have one also and I asked if he or she was there she then lead me to there japanese chin and I got to talking to her parents about the japanes chin they had.

As it turns out before I adopted Lola I contacted a local breeder and asked if she had any available she said she did and would be ready to get around Easter. In the meantime she emailed pics every few weeks and the one I was interested in buying was the one I had met at the event. I adopted Lola earlier than Easter so after I adopted her I did not want another (at least not yet).


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

BobSD said:


> I would sure like to see another picture angle of Roscosmon dog. Hard to believe it is a domestic animal. Like to see an angle that is looks like a dog!lol There was alot of really great pictures posted of owners dogs, but "Rosco" is the winner!!! BTW, I could have bought a doberman fawn, and it was actualy a light brown color. The Doberman in the picture looked like what is referred to as a "Blue" doberman.


 

Hey Bob 
I didn't notice any other dobes in this thread so I'm assuming you are saying Casper is a Blue dobe. 

He is actually an Isabella or fawn doberman which is a dilute of the Red and Rust coat - I'm not that great with the camera so in some pics he can appear more grey than fawn but he is not really blue


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> They don't know what breed she is but they know how she should look??


I know! But then if you compare Lily to a Domestic Short Hair she would be considered way underweight. I think they dont know what she is so they ask and then when I say Siamese they dont believe it because they are used to the applehead Siamese. I doubt they are thinking about the Lady and the Tramp Siamese because those were skinny cats (well, minus the part where the lady carries them up the stairs in her arms).

Oh, by the way KelliCZ, that is one beautiful Doberman! I can see why people would call him a Weimy especially with uncropped ears (dont see uncropped Dobes very often).


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> I know! But then if you compare Lily to a Domestic Short Hair she would be considered way underweight. I think they dont know what she is so they ask and then when I say Siamese they dont believe it because they are used to the applehead Siamese. I doubt they are thinking about the Lady and the Tramp Siamese because those were skinny cats (well, minus the part where the lady carries them up the stairs in her arms).
> 
> Oh, by the way KelliCZ, that is one beautiful Doberman! I can see why people would call him a Weimy especially with uncropped ears (dont see uncropped Dobes very often).


 
Thanks 

and my daughter would be willing to trade you 1 doberman for your kitty


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

klip said:


> Wow winnie that is a lovely looking dog. Reminds me a lot of my Anna, only black. Has the same look on her face.


I was thinking the exact same thing when I saw your photos -- a white Poca! Even the body shape, not to mention the ginormous ears. Poca looked like Dumbo when she was a pup -- all ears. I love your crew. Black & white dogs rule! (and all shades in between, of course)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lolas_Dad said:


> You are correct.


Woo! I had to go and make sure the breed actually came in Red since I've only ever seen them in the Black/White combo. Lol I bet you DO get a lot of wrong guesses...it certainly isn't a breed I see out an about on a common basis.

Heh, I remember as a kid, watching the episode of Breed All About It centered around Chins on Animal Planet. There was a couple featured that had some 20 + JCs. They weren't breeders...they just really liked Japanese Chins. All the dogs were well cared for and all that - but there sure were a lot of them


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing when I saw your photos -- a white Poca! Even the body shape, not to mention the ginormous ears. Poca looked like Dumbo when she was a pup -- all ears. I love your crew. Black & white dogs rule! (and all shades in between, of course)



Yes! And actually, in the photo I posted she is looking very jolly but a lot of the time she looks just like your Poca in the photo's you posted - sort of "Yea right. I've heart _that _one before". Although I must say I love that look too!

When she was a pup I used to call her a little satellite dish because of her ears.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

klip said:


> When she was a pup I used to call her a little satellite dish because of her ears.


Satellite ears - I love it! I never thought of that one, but it's perfect. They're always turning this way and that to tune in on strange noises. It's really funny when she's staring at something intently in one direction and the ears start swivelling all around in other directions. It's a perfect early warning system. We're never surprised by anyone coming to the door -- I just watch the ears!


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

KelliCZ said:


> I get told Casper is a Weimeraner ALOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Ha ha , you have a weim and I have 2 greyhounds!*


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Teddie isn't that hard of a guess, but I have been asked if it's a Lhasa.. So I'm going to post Mahalo.. She's not pure, but in my eyes her breed(s) are obvious.
> 
> I've been *told* badley bred German Shepherd. Badly Bred Husky. German Shepherd/Dachshund. Husky/Basset.
> 
> She is a Malamute/Corgi.. (This is the picture I use the most to show her body.)


That is a crazy mix! Perfect mix of both malamute and corgi, cute but crazy!  What is her temperament like, more malamute or corgi? She must be so much fun to have!


----------



## basicair (Jan 21, 2009)

Hiaja said:


> That is a crazy mix! Perfect mix of both malamute and corgi, cute but crazy!  What is her temperament like, more malamute or corgi? She must be so much fun to have!


You are right - That malamute / corgie (as a few others also pointed out) looks so strange.

The one person who said it looked photoshopped I can see where they're coming from because I've never, ever seen a crossbreed like it. It really is amazing.

I can only imagine heard turning as the owner reports while walking her. What a strange looking dog!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I get told all the time what a cute Cocker Spaniel Stella is....then I have to go into the whole explanation of Cavalier King Charles Spaniels....does get old, I tell ya'.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

He has been called a fox.

They flipped out yelling "Look a fox, a fox!"

I can _sorta_ understand as he was int he bushs in a VERY large conservation. when he came running out towards me when i whistled. i thought the lady would FAINT, she was terrified, as Blaze ran right past her and to me lol. She then proceded to tell me I was crazy to own a fox.

I had another _lady_ tell me he was a purebred german shepherd.

M= Me
IL= Idiot lady.

IL - What a lovley GSD you have.
M- Actually he is a poorly bred rough collie.
IL- No way, he is a german shepherd, you got lied too.
M- He looks nothing like a GSD. Zack over there *pointng* is a gsd (Zack was beside Blaze)
IL- No way that is a black lab. GSD's do not come in all black.
M- No Zack is a black GSD, they do come in those colours, Blaze is a collie.
IL- I have been in to GSD's for over 30 years, I know what Im talking about.
M- walks away...

She was a complete moron.

Blaze, my collie, or fox, or GSD. you tell me lol


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Nothing too strange here. I've had Marge called a full Lab and a full Pit. I think it's pretty blatant that my dog is a mix but I think the black color, for some reason, makes everyone scream purebred.


----------

